# Specially for Harry



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Greetings Harry:
We see on the tv that you are having a bit of a hot spell down your way and it's too hot to work in your shed
Well here's the instant cure. We have had 4 snow storms this winter.:'(
So, grab your shed and your tuckerbag and head on up to my place (see pic)
we'll cool you down
Mo


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry, here's the pic


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Maurice

hahahahahahaaha,,, that's what Harry needs in his front yard,he could do a angle in the front yard once a day and help with pain of the shingles on his back.. ..but someone would need to help with the snow shovel , I don't think he knows how to use one LOL LOL.., I can almost see him making a angle in the snow hahahahahaha... LOL LOL .......

======



Maurice said:


> Sorry, here's the pic


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Fortunately my shed is air conditioned, at our age we can afford some luxuries, however I do prefer our weather to yours. We left England in '64 because of such weather so you aren't tempting me Maurice, I can work in my shed any time of the year!


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Maurice,
We in the U/K are going down your path this weekend, it has already started, winds from the East and very strong, from Siberia, snow forecast, though I hope not as much as you.
Derek.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

I can work in my shed any time of the year!
So where are the pictures to back this statement up mate LOL
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Corblimey Pete, I posted a photo shoot only yesterday titled "I did it my way" and I didn't have the air conditioner on!


----------

